# Briggs engine over revving



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Model 111707 Type 3048-01 Code 88012628. The float hinge pin in the carb was broken. I replaced the carb with a new one. The engine now starts and runs fine, except that it is over revving with the throttle lever in the run position. I can only see one spring that runs from the choke linkage to the throttle link. Can someone tell me what I need to adjust to slow the engine down?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the linkage in the upper right is for your engine so you can check if it is hooked up correctly. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/BriggsLinkage.gif


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you done a static governor adjustment yet?

If the governor is properly adjusted, then the top speed can be set by adjusting tension on the governor spring.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks geogrubb and 30 year. I have not been able to work on the mower for a few days. Hopefully this weekend. I will post my findings when I get to work on it again.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Finally got time to work on the mower. Once I removed all the housing covers I found where the linkage was rubbing. Didn't feel like it was binding, but just enough to be a problem.

Thanks for the help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear it was a simple fix...


----------

